# Jet Boating Tips/Advice



## Cheveys (Nov 16, 2019)

Just got my first jet boat its a 18ft alumacraft with a 115 mercury. Took it out for a short run for the first time today and i loved it. I know there is no substitute for experience and having someone with you who's been there done that, but any advice would be great. How to read the river and best ways to tell where the chanal is at those types of things. Thanks for any info!!


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Nov 16, 2019)

Congratulations on your purchase!

I have found that polarized sunglasses help with seeing into the water for obstructions.

Plus anything close to the surface causes a ripple (if there is current).

When it gets real shallow, usually you will see turbulence where the deepest part of the river is, aim for the middle of that.

Typically it will be deepest on the outside of any bend in the river - but there are always exceptions!

After running up on gravel bars a few times (& having to wrestle boat back off), I have mounted a winch on the bow so I can use an anchor to pull boat off. 

Haven't gotten to use that yet, but I'm ready . . .


----------



## nccatfisher (Nov 16, 2019)

There is so much to tell you it would take a book. Short answer is if the water isn't fairly flat there is a reason. If you see ripples that usually means shallow, if you see swirls that usually means obstacles such as rocks or debris under the water. 

As for finding the channel electronics and experience will be your friend. Plus just take things easy while learning. The river here where I frequent the channel changes with every flood. I know it well, been running it since '66. But it will change and if I depended completely on my memory I would be in trouble.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 18, 2019)

Tip #1
Going up river is always easier than coming back down.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Nov 18, 2019)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Tip #1
> Going up river is always easier than coming back down.



++1 esp if the current is strong!


----------



## jtf (Nov 21, 2019)

Look for the most undisturbed water flow. That can be a vee or slick, deeper water. To go down, I turn the bow upstream and use the trolling motor to slowly drop the boat through the same paths as coming up. Sometimes I idle the outboard or even take it up, according to the speed of the river.


----------

